# Retirement and Your HT Experience



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

For those fortunate members who are retired (color me envious:bigsmile: but I will be joining you in a couple of years) how has it changed your HT experience? Are you spending more time in your HT? Are you rebuilding it, or perhaps now you finally have enough time to finish it?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I assume that will be ideal ...but you need to consider your other half :yes: (maybe wants to travel and enjoy life :whistling


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

hjones4841 said:


> Are you spending more time in your HT? Are you rebuilding it, or perhaps now you finally have enough time to finish it?


All of the above.!! :bigsmile:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Prof: I enjoy keeping up with your room treatment thread. I have put in about all the bass trapping that will fit into the room and am absolutely amazed at the difference it makes.

Every day when I arrive at the office I think about retirement. I am 59 now and have been doing essentially the same job for 38 years (electrical engineer). I am not exactly sure when I will do it - depends on health and retirement fund value, of course. 

Many projects are left undone at the house in addition to those for the HT. I have often thought about building an IB if I had the time. Plus, wife loves to travel, so we are looking forward to that as well.

In the meantime, as the old joke goes "I owe, I owe, so back to work I go.":whistling:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Very timely question. End of June for me :jump: assuming the earth doesn't implode or I don't keel over dead before then. While my system sounds really good :T, I definitely will be looking at possible upgrades either through buying new stuff or DIY. My first step will be a new flat screen (currently using a Sony CRT) and going to Blue-Ray which probably will mean a new pre-pro. After that, I plan on visiting a lot of stores and doing a lot of listening to as many speakers as I can to see if it would be worth the money to upgrade. Will still keep DIY open as an option for both speakers and subs. There's a lot of stuff I want to consider and now I will finally have the time. Of course, there's still input from the wife to consider but she's been pretty good to this point. Hopefully, her support will continue. 

Bob


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have one word of advice for both of you when you retire...KEEP ACTIVE!!..both physically and mentally..

Too many people when they retire, go down hill very rapidly.. mainly because they've devoted themselves to their work and not given much time to interests or hobbies..and then suddenly, that works gone, and they find themselves with a LOT of time on their hands and virtually nothing to fill the gap..

Home theatre is great way to be physically and mentally active, particularly with DIY and we are very fortunate to have that interest..It has kept me sane for many years since retiring..
Mind you there has been some moments when it's just about driven me around the bend as well!! :bigsmile:

The other thing that has kept me sane is being a part of this forum..
It has enabled me to communicate with people with similar interests to my own, and at the same time, keep up with what's happening in the home theatre world..
It's very mentally stimulating..:yes:

Enough rambling for now...That's what you tend to do when you get older..:rofl: :bigsmile:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> I have one word of advice for both of you when you retire...KEEP ACTIVE!!..both physically and mentally..


That is great advice and I will certainly try to adhere to it.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Prof. said:


> Too many people when they retire, go down hill very rapidly.. mainly because they've devoted themselves to their work and not given much time to interests or hobbies..and then suddenly, that works gone, and they find themselves with a LOT of time on their hands and virtually nothing to fill the gap..


Very good advice, indeed. This has happened to my brother. A life full of pursuit of money, executive positions, workaholic, went thru 3 marriages, etc. Now has been retired for a year; no hobbies, alone, etc. Result is depression and imaginary health problems. I have tried to get him involved in HT or photography and have made a tiny bit of progress on the HT front. He is 650 miles away; doing this remotely is difficult.


----------



## skloong (Feb 26, 2008)

Ht is one of the hobby one should indulge in even before retirement! The working environment nowadays are extremely competitive and stressful! Come home after a long and stressful day at the workplace and caught in the bad traffic will certainly drained all your energy!
Coming home to relax with a drink and watch the latest movies, concert or documentary will definitely put you back in a better health situation. If you are dead tired, you can continue the program the next day! Technology has made this possible and at a affordable price! At estimated USD5,200 one can get a basis system of hardware consisting of a screen of 92'' ,720p projector, an av receiver couple with the 5.1 speakers system and the cabling setup in my country.This is for watching DVD dual layer and not Blu ray disc.For Blu ray set up the estimated cost is USD8,000.
The above is for a basis setup and does not include any renovation done nor any acoustic setup.
With the current economy down turn, bringing the cinema home to the family will definitely bring lots of fun and entertainment to the family. So, don`t wait for retirement, start one today for the family!


----------

